# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  Samsung Galaxy S3 Tool FREEE!!

## mohamed73

Samsung Galaxy S3 Tool FREEE  
Galaxy S3 Tool FREEE!! 
Galaxy S3 Tool is ready! 
here another small tool to S3 models.., I think it will be very useful for some of us. 
All funtion is via Port COM RJ45:
- Remove pattern lock.
- Remove the phone lock code .
- Make a Hard Reset .   
           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## esmial

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## fashfash92

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## تامرالحميدي

شو هوي باسورد البرنامج يا شباب

----------


## doudouagro41

merci manque mot de passe

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور أخي العزيز بارك الله بيك

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## fashfash92

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ayahamid

merci bien mais le mot de passe SVPV

----------


## bota ahmed

pass

----------


## mohamed73

> pass

 
Password: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## عبدالرحيم

السلام عليكم انا عضو قديم فى المنتدى منذ 2011 وقد تغيبت بسبب الظروف اتقدم بالتحيه لمشرفي المنتدى ولكم كل احترامي

----------

